# [SOLVED] 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey there, I recently built my own PC designed primarily for gaming, all went well with the build and everything seems to be working fine. However I have one small problem with the audio signal from my pc.

Every so often (between 1 and 10 minutes between each occurrence) all audio from my pc will completely stop being sent, then will resume about 1.5 seconds later, hence missing out any audio that was played during the pause.

I managed to have the resource monitor open when this happened a few times, and always noticed the audio pause correlated with a very tiny additional spike in CPU usage.
This problem happens in multiple games, Chrome, Zune etc, while the output I am hearing seems to pause, applications continue actually playing the music, it is just not audible.
I have tried reinstalling all drivers associated with my motherboard to the latest version (particularly the audio one), and the problem persists. I have managed to find that the problem is the same with any audio port, and my headphones are not at fault either.

My PC:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
CPU: Intel i7 4770k, clocked @ 4.03GHz
Memory: (2*8)GB Corsair vengeance pro @ 1848MHz
PSU: Corsair CX750
OS Drive: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
OS: Win 8.1 Pro with all latest updates.
Output: Steelseries Sibera V2 Headphones

Extra notes: This problem happened before I adjusted the processor or memory frequency, so the OC is not causing it. No component is ever excessively hot, always below 80c under full load, and generally gets to around 70c when gaming. The audio 'device' is Realtek high definition audio.

Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated. I really have run out of ideas with this one. If you need any more information then please ask.
Thanks a lot - A Heroic Llama


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

Can you see or tell which process is causing the CPU spike? Open Task Manager/Processes for all users monitor each process during audio play back. Post your findings here.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

Hi Jack, thanks for the idea.
I tried monitoring applications individually when the pause happened, and I managed to get a video of it here: 



 Unfortunately it's not at all clear if any application acts unusually, but there is the typical tiny additional CPU spike.
What's interesting is that where the audio paused from my output, it was still recorded correctly in the video without a pause. This makes me think it may be slightly more of a hardware-related problem. (Therefore I edited in the audio pause myself where it happened so you could see what it's like)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

How are your CPU temps and Voltage readings?

Also are your drivers all up to date via the Gigabyte website?

When you overclocked your CPU have you installed a different heat sink that will acommindate the temp that the cpu will produce.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

Hi again, here is a screenshot of various temps/voltages while idle from HWMonitor: puu.sh/6rYkB.png I am currently using the stock intel cooler, but as you can see the temperature remains fine, even under load nothing gets too hot. And yes, when I got the drivers I took them directly from Gigabyte's website.
Also, another important thing which I forgot to mention earlier is that the pauses only occur from the rear audio jack, plugging in my headphones into the front jack means I don't hear any audio pauses. This is a fine workaround, however it's just not ideal, as I of course expect all of them to work without having leads sticking right out the front of the PC. (apologies for not brining this up before).


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

do you have any enhancements enabled using Windows audio settings?
How do I stop my music from skipping or breaking up when I play it? - Microsoft Windows Help

The link is for Windows 7 but if you can get into the audio settings via the control panel I am sure there are settings for Windows 8 just as there are for Windows 7.


----------



## A_Heroic_LLama (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 8.1 Random audio pauses in all applications*

Okay then. I have no idea why, but without changing anything my audio is now working flawlessly for the first time ever, and has been for the last 6 hours or so straight, which it absolutely never would.

I guess that's this thread solved then. Only thing is I don't know _why_ it got fixed :huh: Maybe some hardware glitch, a dodgy connection which I since accidentally moved back in to place (although I tried all that anyway =/)

All I can say is thanks for your help Jack, and I'm sorry if I wasted anyone's time. :smile:

Thanks again. A Heroic Llama


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I am very glad you fixed your problem. You weren't anyone's waste of time that is what we all are here for.:grin::thumb:


----------

